# Min Ron Nee Identified!



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have been trying to find a way to stand out a bit in the crowded jungle.. I may have found it!

I believe Min Ron Nee is either George Wong or his son, Alex.

Read through these two articles and tell me what you think 

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,2155,00.html
[edited]


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Linder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been trying to find a way to stand out a bit in the crowded jungle.. I may have found it!
> 
> ...


MRN is not Wong - absolutely not! Alex Wong is known throughout Hong Kong. People have known about his massive collections way before CA's interview on him.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

wait the guy on law and order svu knows cuban cigars....i'm confused


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Some gorilas around here know him. :ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bruin7 said:


> MRN is not Wong - absolutely not! Alex Wong is known throughout Hong Kong. People have known about his massive collections way before CA's interview on him.


:tpd:

The Wong's are the official distributor of Habanos in Asia and Pacific.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

1. I edited the original post as the second article is found on the site of an online Cuban cigar vendor, links to which are prohibited on Club Stogie.

2. MRN is neither Wong.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Linder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been trying to find a way to stand out a bit in the crowded jungle.. I may have found it!
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's not MRN. More importantly, I'm thinking he doesn't *want* to be outed. Let your concience be your guide. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

gromit said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not MRN. More importantly, I'm thinking he doesn't *want* to be outed. Let your concience be your guide. :tu


Actually he's not all that hard to find. He used to frequent a number of different boards, some simple searching and you can find him pretty easily.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I will run back to my corner of the jungle with my tail tucked firmly between my legs.

Thanks for the insight


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I met him once while in Business in Honk Kong with my boss. There are so many shops where you can get some fine smokes. Back to the subject he is not MRN


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

All I know is 2 Wong's dont make a right.

I know I know BOO!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Tuxguy said:


> All I know is 2 Wong's dont make a right.
> 
> I know I know BOO!!!


You deserve a negative rg hit after that one :hn:r


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Linder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> * I have been trying to find a way to stand out a bit in the crowded jungle.*. I may have found it!
> 
> ...


May I ask why you think that you have to do "Something" to stand out here?? I have found that if you just be yourself, ask questions, post comments, & trade with other members you will get "noticed". But if you want to "Stand Out" Go on a bombing campaign against well known members. That will bring all kinds of attention your way. :tu


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Troop_lee said:


> May I ask why you think that you have to do "Something" to stand out here?? I have found that if you just be yourself, ask questions, post comments, & trade with other members you will get "noticed". But if you want to "Stand Out" Go on a bombing campaign against well known members. That will bring all kinds of attention your way. :tu


Good point. (even for a gator)

If I might suggest. Next time that the Arkie/Okie gorillas get together for a herf that you try to attend. You will find them to represent what CS is "about". Another way to feel more comfortable around here is to use the PM's to talk to fellow members. Just my :2


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tuxguy said:


> All I know is 2 Wong's dont make a right.
> 
> I know I know BOO!!!


:r
Is this an audience or an oil painting? Try the veal!

Thank you! Thank you! Ill be here all week!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Linder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been trying to find a way to stand out a bit in the crowded jungle.. I may have found it!
> 
> ...


Nope... and in any event, let the good Dr. have his privacy.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Linder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been trying to find a way to stand out a bit in the crowded jungle.. I may have found it!
> 
> ...


Definitely not either


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

moki said:


> Nope... and in any event, let the good Dr. have his privacy.


Agree bro :tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Tuxguy said:


> All I know is 2 Wong's dont make a right.
> I know I know BOO!!!


:r I agree with VS, no RG for you!

BTW - I think it should have said, "don't make a write(r)" :ss


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Let me say this once and for all: I am Min Ron O'Nee. 

I'd appreciate it very much if you all could send me samples of your vintage cigars for my new edition. I am expanding the tasting notes greatly and will include scratch and sniff patches for a section on flavors of vintage cigars. I'll of course acknowledge your contributions.

Min Ron O'Nee


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Let me say this once and for all: I am Min Ron O'Nee.
> 
> I'd appreciate it very much if you all could send me samples of your vintage cigars for my new edition. I am expanding the tasting notes greatly and will include scratch and sniff patches for a section on flavors of vintage cigars. I'll of course acknowledge your contributions.
> 
> Min Ron O'Nee


I'm inclined to doubt your story, but I guess you couldn't just post it right on the interweb if it wasn't true.....I guess I'll need your addy.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Tuxguy said:


> All I know is 2 Wong's dont make a right.


But 3 rights make a left.

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> But 3 rights make a left.
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


Don't forget, 3 lefts make a right.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Let me say this once and for all: I am Min Ron O'Nee.
> 
> I'd appreciate it very much if you all could send me samples of your vintage cigars for my new edition. I am expanding the tasting notes greatly and will include scratch and sniff patches for a section on flavors of vintage cigars. I'll of course acknowledge your contributions.
> 
> Min Ron O'Nee


I got some Strawberry Blunts vintage Last Month... kept in optimal conditions on the rack of a local Kum and Go _<--Not dirty you perverts_


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I got some Strawberry Blunts vintage Last Month... kept in optimal conditions on the rack of a local Kum and Go _<--Not dirty you perverts_


You simply must try the Banana Blunts. These have been kept in the even more optimal conditions in the console of my car since a friend left them last year. Can't bring myself to touch them, there are some things that even a Marine will not do.:r:chk


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Mmmmm........


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Man, look at the cello on those .... at least 3 feakin weeks old.

*AWESOME*!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Man, look at the cello on those .... at least 3 feakin weeks old.
> 
> *AWESOME*!


If I remember right your partial to the strawberry.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Let me say this once and for all: I am Min Ron O'Nee.
> 
> I'd appreciate it very much if you all could send me samples of your vintage cigars for my new edition. I am expanding the tasting notes greatly and will include scratch and sniff patches for a section on flavors of vintage cigars. I'll of course acknowledge your contributions.
> 
> Min Ron O'Nee


Might ye like a pint or tree with your cigars, Mr. O'Nee?


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Tuxguy said:


> All I know is 2 Wong's dont make a right.
> 
> I know I know BOO!!!


:r :chk


----------

